# Biosterol



## Bob69 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi chaps, I have come accross 2 products form poland, i think. that are used as test enhancers. Testosterol and metabol. Both made by Biosterol. They are for sale on ebay. Ever heard of them.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

One capsule produces:

250 mg plant sterols

15 mg inulins

1,75 mg phenolic glycosides

0,75 mg flavonoids

0,01 mg Vitamin K

They dont look to good mate,that is the ingredients per capsules of the testosterol....you would get better results eating an apple!


----------

